# JPG Vektorisieren für Straßenfest :-)



## Eselfetzt (6. September 2007)

Hey,
sonst lese ich nur eure interessanten Themen und jetzt habe ich auch mal ein Problem - ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!
Ich habe ein großes Problem - ich kann zwar gut mit PS umgehen, nur von vektorisieren habe ich keine Ahnung.

Wir planen bei uns ein Straßenfest und das Logo von Schwerin müsste vektorisiert werden, da es auf eine Plane gedruckt werden soll. Dabei soll das Wappen negative gedruckt werden (die Plane ist gelb) - also der Reiter wird nicht gedruckt, nur seine Umrisse - hab ich das so richtig beschrieben 

Könnte mir evtl. Jemand helfen, please


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2007)

Hi,
hier findest du ein kleines Tutorial. Du solltest das ganze aber trotzdem in einem Vektorprogramm öffnen und die Pfade nochmal überprüfen und diese dann ebenfalls mit einer Farbe füllen.

Gruß


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Oder zeichne es in Coral draw nach


----------

